# parameter is incorrect problem with shortcut?



## germayne (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi, every time I try and run msn messenger 6.2, I get a message pop up that says, "the parameter is incorrect. problem with shortcut". Any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

right click on the messenger shortcut - properties - what does it say for the target?
or easier: might work - delete the messenger shortcut -find the exe, send a new shortcut to desktop.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

MSN Messenger 7.0.0777 is the most current version. Why don't you upgrade it from 6.2?


----------



## germayne (Apr 26, 2004)

It's working now, sorry! And I didn't know there is a new version  I will upgrade it tonight providing my computer can handle it.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Version *7.0.0813* was released today.


----------

